# Need Help Finding a new case



## LiveOrDie (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi guys im looking for a new case because my antec 900 case is to small so i need a nice big case i like the Cooler Master Dominator 690 Case but it has no clear window.


----------



## KennyT772 (Oct 8, 2007)

Take a look at the chenming cases and lianli full towers.


----------



## Deleted member 30823 (Oct 8, 2007)

This http://www.hardwarelogic.com/Reviews/Cases/193.html ?

A version of 690 and clear window exists http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=29_90_551&products_id=7129


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 8, 2007)

Clear windows are tacky IMO.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 8, 2007)

what about the silverstone tj07,has room for a triple rad in the bottom with no cutting either.







this is gonna be my next case.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 8, 2007)

thanks guys i will be putting in a bigwater 760i water cooling kit to


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 8, 2007)

I ordered a NZXT ALPHA it sould be ok if i put the water cooling kit up the top so i have room


----------



## Chewy (Oct 8, 2007)

I was going to say the coolermaster cosmos 1000, its a great big cool case. theres a review here on tpu.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 8, 2007)

yer i looked at that case but i've spent money on making my computer look good inside so thats why i was looking for a case with a windows


----------



## Grings (Oct 8, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> what about the silverstone tj07,has room for a triple rad in the bottom with no cutting either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'll buy your akasa if you sell it (im probably getting one already, but 2 would look mean!)


----------



## joytime360 (Oct 12, 2007)

Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case is quite good.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 12, 2007)

joytime360 said:


> Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case is quite good.



 That the case i have  its to small


----------



## schumi (Oct 15, 2007)

what about this one?
http://www.xpcgear.com/area51windowed.html
size :250mm(W)x488mm(H)x540mm(D)=9.8"x19.2"x21.3"mm


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 15, 2007)

schumi said:


> what about this one?
> http://www.xpcgear.com/area51windowed.html
> size :250mm(W)x488mm(H)x540mm(D)=9.8"x19.2"x21.3"mm


cool but it cant have a door because of my water cooler


----------



## KennyT772 (Oct 15, 2007)

The gigabyte case I have has a door but it has a large opening at thebase of the door to allow plenty of air to move. With 5 bays you could easily fit that kit in there.


----------



## Lu(ky (Oct 18, 2007)

I would go with the new Lian Li PC-A70 case it has plenty of water cooling mods to add. A triple rad to the top and a double to the front standing upright position.  Check out the review link on this case. If you add the triple rad to top move the PSU below.. This case will be my next mod project for sure....

REVIEW LINK: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/LianLi/PC-A70/


----------

